# Sargent EC 225 Battery Charger Not Working



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi All

The Battery Charger on my 2010 AT Tracker is not working, supply fuse OK, charger power on light is on???

Anyone any idea's??


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't remember whether I got it from the Autotrail or the Sargent website but I downloaded a comprehensive wiring diagram for my Apache before I bought it. I believe it was in a sub menu under user manuals. Should be useful provided you understand it.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Just checked. It was from Autotrail website. Click downloads - fill boxes in to allow download and download handbook for your model. The relevant diagram is on page 61 of 70 pages. When you say charger light is on do you mean at main panel or at the remote operating panel ? The charger is a smart charger and alternates between leisure and vehicle battery as needed. Mine has been known to divert to vehicle battery and stay there. I've had to press the battery symbol on the operating panel to put it back to leisure charging. Hope I'm not teaching my granny to suck eggs but I have no idea of your electrical knowledge. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Stewart, i think if contact our support people a call 01482 678981 or email them [email protected] they will be able to talk you through some simple checks to understand what is going on and if the charger has failed or not.

Best regards
Ian S


----------

